

Show HN: Send free postcards worldwide - likethemoon
http://www.freepostcards.me/

======
jpl56
How is it financially possible? Paper has a cost Ink has a cost Postage has a
cost Either it is done from the office and this will soon be detected, or it
is done from home, with a bankrupcy risk close to 100% Sorry!

~~~
likethemoon
it is for now no profit

~~~
icefox
How are you during the printing and postal submission?

------
mungoman2
I'd like to know more how it works. Will the recipient get spammed either
directly (by advertisement on the postcard) or indirectly (selling the
address)?

Without clear statements on this I would have to either not use the service or
first mail a postcard to myself, wasting resources if the service is truly
free.

~~~
Symbiote
$ whois freepostcards.me Registrant Name:Private Registrant Registrant
Organization:A Happy DreamHost Customer

No terms and conditions, no privacy policy. I'm not giving them my address!

~~~
icebraining
I don't get it, addresses are public, no? I suppose the name isn't, but you
could just as well use just the initials or something.

~~~
bmir-alum-007
That's not the issue. Is the uncertainty of unwittingly signing yourself or
the recipient up for junkmail or yourself for more spam.

~~~
Symbiote
Exactly.

If the website were European, I'd expect a tick-box to opt out from marketing
(email or snail mail), which the company would be bound by.

~~~
likethemoon
thx for the suggestions, we added a line to the form

"We are truly based on donations.you will get no ads and no spam. thx"

~~~
bmir-alum-007
Ah cool.

Also, what data is collected permanently, for how long? What happens if the
venture where acquired? Whom would own that?

~~~
likethemoon
as posted on the website no data is stored. Data is not shared/sold. if we get
donations this will keep working, otherwise we will close it. this is it.

------
likethemoon
Hi, Thanks for the interest. The project is not commercial for now and this is
a thing between friends. So no worries about spam and advertising. We are
truly based on donations. thx.

------
strzzz
I tried using it, but the form does not accept my @gmail.com address. Says
"Mmm… That email does not look valid". please fix

~~~
likethemoon
we just tried again,it works. can you please try again?

------
PauloManrique
I can't upload a picture, getting "An error occurred while uploading the file"

~~~
likethemoon
strange,please send us an email

------
likethemoon
So,have you used it? how/what can we improve?(beside the TOS)

------
anje
I got the postcard!thx!

------
rtpg
how does this work? Is there a business model?

~~~
dewey
If you scroll down you'll see they have ads and a way to donate to the site.

"It costs us some to print and post your photos as postcards. Please support
us to keep this service free, forever."

~~~
bmir-alum-007
De facto nonprofit.

------
ispich
cool!

